# A great sci-fi, apocolyptic, crap hits the fan type movie



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Just watched a movie that I own that I hadn't seen in a while. Its a great sci-fi, apocolyptic, crap hits the fan type movie. I don't want to give too much away but it shows a little bit how people would react with a perceived impending destruction. Something that may happen in our lifetimes and may be coming real soon. 

The name of the movie is "Knowing" starring Nicolas Cage. 

If you havent checked it out, its a great flick. 

You can get the movie on Netflix but it is DVD only. Or you could rent it for around $3 on Amazon prime. Or you could check it out at your local library probably for free. It's got a 6.2 rating on IMDB which is pretty good.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up. Cage is kinda hit-or-miss. Worth a look.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you. I've never heard of that movie.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have seen it, its a pretty good watch.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I do remember watching this, but cant for the life of me remember the ending..
Maybe I will rewatch it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a crush on Nicolas Cage after seeing him play Yuri Orlov, an immigrant from Odessa in “Lord of War”.... so hot lol


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Deebo said:


> I do remember watching this, but cant for the life of me remember the ending..
> Maybe I will rewatch it.


It was a: oh don't give it away ending.

Honestly I thought movie was ok, but I kind
of disagree with the OP. I don't recall 
people knowing the end was upon them? 
Maybe I'm thinking of that Reeves movie
where he's the alien. He came here to 
see if we should be wiped out or not.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Stockton said:


> It was a: oh don't give it away ending.
> 
> Honestly I thought movie was ok, but I kind
> of disagree with the OP. I don't recall
> ...


Your thinking of the movie The day the Earth Stood Still. There's an original version in black and white. 
Maybe two or three people knew the end was near in this one.


----------

